# Help working out IIFYM



## Jonnyboy82 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just worked out my TDEE which is 2298 for fat loss. Is this still enough to maintain the muscle and whilst cutting?

And does having a post protein shake after a work out count as a meal?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

What is IIFYM?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Jonnyboy82 said:


> Just worked out my TDEE which is 2298 for fat loss. Is this still enough to maintain the muscle and whilst cutting?
> 
> And does having a post protein shake after a work out count as a meal?


Call your protein shake whatever you want aslong as its included in your macros it doesnt really matter


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Beans said:


> What is IIFYM?


"If it fits your macros"


----------



## Jonnyboy82 (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool, will have to now work out my foods etc. Does fruit, green teas etc count?

And with regard to meats I take it it's the cooked weights used?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Jonnyboy82 said:


> Cool, will have to now work out my foods etc. Does fruit, green teas etc count?
> 
> And with regard to meats I take it it's the cooked weights used?


Everything counts mate. And no, uncooked. That gives the more precise numbers.


----------



## Walter White (Mar 25, 2014)

Jonnyboy82 said:


> Cool, will have to now work out my foods etc. Does fruit, green teas etc count?
> 
> And with regard to meats I take it it's the cooked weights used?


What i do with weighing the food is go by the uncooked weight... So for example, you buy a 400g pack of meat, and lets just say that per 100g, it contains 20g of protein...

You place all that meat on your pan and cook it, at which point it now weighs 200g! That 200g now contains your 20g of protein. Savvi?


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

Walter White said:


> What i do with weighing the food is go by the uncooked weight... So for example, you buy a 400g pack of meat, and lets just say that per 100g, it contains 20g of protein...
> 
> You place all that meat on your pan and cook it, at which point it now weighs 200g! That 200g now contains your 20g of protein. Savvi?


erm...

Have you got a smart phone? I recommend the My fitness pal app. Use it to set your macros / calories, then scan your foods barcodes and it adds it all up for you. you can easily what you need / don't need.


----------



## Walter White (Mar 25, 2014)

Glu said:


> erm...
> 
> Have you got a smart phone? I recommend the My fitness pal app. Use it to set your macros / calories, then scan your foods barcodes and it adds it all up for you. you can easily what you need / don't need.


Yes, I use myfitnesspal to log everything, but when I make a batch of food, I often mix up some pork, chicken, mince meat etc, throw in veggies and generally just what i fancy for the week... In that batch of food, i have to work out the combined calorie content and macro break down, and then i add that food to myfitnesspal.


----------



## Glu (Mar 3, 2013)

recipe section helps with that


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't really get the whole IIFYM , why aren't people focused on just eating ''clean''.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Because bro foods are boring, I use it myself and have lost over a stone...just another way of eating


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

PurpleOnes said:


> I don't really get the whole IIFYM , why aren't people focused on just eating ''clean''.


Lol "clean" foods.


----------



## Walter White (Mar 25, 2014)

PurpleOnes said:


> I don't really get the whole IIFYM , why aren't people focused on just eating ''clean''.


Anything could be considered "clean" IIFYM


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't forget fibre, iifym isn't just an excuse to eat ****e all day!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Silvaback said:


> Don't forget fibre, iifym isn't just an excuse to eat ****e all day!


10g / 1,000 calories I believe


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I prefer the IIFMS diet tbh.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> 10g / 1,000 calories I believe


There about's yes, raise it when or if you raise carbs

IIFMS? If It fits my sandwich?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Silvaback said:


> There about's yes, raise it when or if you raise carbs
> 
> IIFMS? If It fits my sandwich?


If it fits my stomach


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Walter White said:


> What i do with weighing the food is go by the uncooked weight... So for example, you buy a 400g pack of meat, and lets just say that per 100g, it contains 20g of protein...
> 
> You place all that meat on your pan and cook it, at which point it now weighs 200g! That 200g now contains your 20g of protein. Savvi?


If you buy 400g of meat at 20g protein per 100g you've eaten 80 grams of protein bud!


----------

